# The final stage ACCEPTANCE



## Bemmer Nut (Feb 9, 2010)

It's taken 2 years for me to be here.

I loved her
She didn't think I loved her
I made so many mistakes
I wish I could go back and do things differently
I can't
I accept responsibility for my failed marriage
I hope she's happy


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What went wrong?


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

Question, for myself more than anything. Are you truly accepting and over it after 2 years?

You are posting about it after-all.


----------

